# Irving TX Pet ID: 11314306 Ginger 6mths



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Ginger *
*German Shepherd Dog *

*Medium







Young







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 11314306 *




Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Ginger: Petfinder



*More About Ginger*


Ginger is friendly. She's about 6 months old and weighs about 45 lbs. Her available date is Aug 31. 

Irving Animal Services offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit 24PetWatch Microchip ID - Bringing Your Lost Pet Home or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also is eligible for 30 days of pre-paid ShelterCare pet health insurance. For more information please visit Pet Insurance for your dog or cat - ShelterCare Pet Insurance Programs or call 1-866-375-PETS. 

Ginger is up-to-date with routine shots. 

*My Contact Info*


City of Irving Texas
Irving, TX
972-721-2256


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I live about 15 mins from Irving in Lewisville, TX
Do you know any other information about her??


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Same shelter as Arlene, and also a pretty girl. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

